

Visualized: Android activations mapped geographically, chronologically - nikhilpandit
http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/24/visualized-android-activations-mapped-geographically-chronolog/

======
yellowbkpk
Why submit the Engadget link? They sourced it from [0] who saw it as a YouTube
video [1].

[0] [http://www.androidcentral.com/android-activations-
visualized...](http://www.androidcentral.com/android-activations-visualized-
oct-08-jan-11)

[1] <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqFpq9WXbJo>

------
hessenwolf
I am going to vote that top visualisation, ever. I am so jealous right now.

~~~
Raphael
There's still time to get an Android device.

~~~
hessenwolf
I have one. I was commenting on the quality of the visualisation.

